# Puppy buyer etiquette



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I like this. Some of what she says seems a little harsh, but this is what every breeder has felt at some time or another.

http://rufflyspeaking.net/puppy-buyer-ettiquette/


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

I find this super helpful since Iv'e never bought a puppy from a breeder before , I bookmarked the page so when the right time comes i know the right route to go about it. Thank you !


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

WooHoo. Looks like I've done everything right so far in my relationship with Victoria.







I just figure she's the professional and she wouldn't have the quality of Spoos she has by not knowing what she's doing. And since she's the pro I'll let her decide which one will be the best one for us.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I was just coming on to see if anyone had already posted this! There are more blog posts at the bottom of it - so feel free to continue to read... 

I was so in love with the whole darned litter when we met our breeder's puppies - I was even offered the one she held back when she decided to place him, but he was another boy, and also another boy under a year... so, I'll wait, and hope it's not too soon, for the right girl to add to our house...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

This should be required reading for people in search of a breeder. A lot of it seems like common sense but unfortunately sometimes that can be in short supply. Can you imagine having more than one breeder holding a puppy for you? How rude!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

CT Girl said:


> This should be required reading for people in search of a breeder. A lot of it seems like common sense but unfortunately sometimes that can be in short supply. Can you imagine having more than one breeder holding a puppy for you? How rude!


It has happened to me twice! A tad frustrating, to say the least!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Twice? Oy. You did keep the deposit, right?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

I just want to say thank you for posting this 
I will be making contact with my chosen breeder in a few months, as I wont be 'ready' probably till next summer, and I wont put my name on the list till 100% ready, and I dont mind waiting even over a year for the right dog, as long as I know its strong and healthy and as it should be.

I have lots of plans for my own dog, and I have a general idea of what I am looking for, and what I feel a breeder would match me to, I am really excited and looking forward to my puppy, but I will make sure its done right from the start.


----------



## SPoo Luvr (Feb 25, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> It has happened to me twice! A tad frustrating, to say the least!


Most breeders require deposits (non-refundable) for this very reason. Wouldn't that solve that problem?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

SPoo Luvr said:


> Most breeders require deposits (non-refundable) for this very reason. Wouldn't that solve that problem?


I did keep the deposits, but it doesn't seem to be much of a deterrent. Some people want instant gratification. They want a puppy NOW and whoever has one first, this type of person goes to.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Up the deposit amount. A lot. I'm no business person but that's what I'd do.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well my deposit is $400. You would think that would hurt.

It works out fine in the end because I do not people that wishy washy owning my puppies anyway and we have a wait list over and above the deposit list.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Arreau, anyone who wouldn't wait for one of your pups is a fool, and doesn't deserve one!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> Arreau, anyone who wouldn't wait for one of your pups is a fool, and doesn't deserve one!


You are a sweet, kind man! Thank you!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> Arreau, anyone who wouldn't wait for one of your pups is a fool, and doesn't deserve one!


Amen! Most people need to take special note where the article mentions choosing a puppy. A long time ago I decided I'll always ask the breeder to choose a pup for me, not only do they know the puppy personalities because they spend so much time with them... but no one can determine that a puppy is right for them merely by spending a few minutes or hours with a puppy. I know sometimes Ponki is just not in the mood to be nice or she acts all fearful... it passes eventually, but I think many people overlook the best choice for their family because they are so focused on what they are seeing at the moment of their visit.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

That's well worth reading. My only quibble is with the advice not to discuss price at first contact. Most of us have in mind a price we can afford, and if the breeder's price is far above that, there's no reason to waste either party's time. I'm certainly not saying price is the only consideration, or the most important, but it is a significant factor.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

What's interesting to me is, purchasing a puppy is unlike any other transaction I can think of because it involves a living being and requires developing a relationship with the seller. Not everyone is going to understand this, or be comfortable negotiating the steps of such a social dance. Seems to me such folks are likely to buy from a pet store or BYB, or worse be attracted to the (deceptive) ease of an Internet purchase, which requires nothing more than a click and a credit card.

It's a complicated enough transaction that I could see some graduate student writing a thesis called "Pick of the Litter: The socio-economic implications of purchasing a pure-bred puppy."


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Wow! This is very interesting. Thank you for posting this.

This year is my first experience buying from a breeder. I've contacted lots but only to inquire about them and not the puppy, not yet. One of the PF member here helps me a lot in understanding what does it mean buying from a breeder. She helps me narrow down exactly what I want and then call to inquire to breeders. I have visited one here near Los Angeles and they are very nice breeder and they walk us thru their wall of fame and the history of the breed. I didn't end up buying from them but they are definitely in my list. Its funny to think about it now because I do have a list of breeders.

I would never ask to be put in a breeder list if I don't feel comfortable with that breeder. I can't imagine anyone would do that to others. Also, DH believe in personal contact therefore online or phone buying is not going to fly with him. That's why it takes me a long time to find Edison. DH actually took me for a detour with Charlie. Haha

I did ask the breeder to choose for me but she said that the personality of the puppy will eventually mimic mine so she said I don't have to worry about which one is the right one for me. She did make a recommendation but I stick with the one that caught my eye even before I met him in person.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I thought it was a great blog, not harsh at all. Spot on for a puppy buyer.


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

That was a great post - I think it is mostly common sense/courtesy but it is nice to have a breeder's guide for prospective puppy buyers. It seems like some people forget/don't realize that buying a puppy is _not_ the same as buying a toaster!

I have no plans to ever be a breeder but just contemplating dog-sitters for Tika is a little nerve-wracking, I could never deal with the stress of finding homes for puppies and then letting them go :ahhhhh:


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Now only if the breeders I have contacted would contact me back...I'm not sure if it is a technology, language or time barrier! Nothing like being in a foreign country where your career has a stigma of dumping pets when they return to the states...ugh!
It doesn't help that I can only email right now- we cannot get cell/home phones until we are in our house and have an address. You can bet that the first phone calls I make will be to these breeders!


----------



## soon2bmommi (Mar 9, 2011)

The article had a few good points but... I have to disagree with a few things. I waited over a year for a puppy from a well known 'Show' Breeder, I thought I did everything right.. Attended Shows, researched the breed and joined Poodle forums. A few members here recommended this breeder, I contacted her I thought we had a pretty good rapport and felt comfortable waiting for one of her puppies.. The first breeding didn't take but she told me she would repeat it so I decided to wait. I talked to her at least twice a month while waiting .. Finally 
the puppies came, She even called me when the puppies were being born.. There was only one girl, I knew she predominantly bred to keep a puppy for herself so I asked her if their was a possibility she would be keeping this girl or if their was someone else ahead of me in line for a girl and she told Me No! She said she knew I had a wonderful home to offer, she appreciated me waiting and she was only interested in a boy! She sent me pictures and started calling the puppy what i intended on naming her..Three days before Christmas a day before the puppy was suppose to be shipped, She EMAILS me That the Owner of the Sire really likes the Girl so she has to place her with her! My children were heartbroken and I was devastated! She didn't even ask if I would consider a boy! That experience really left a bad taste in my mouth! I spoke with the co breeder months later and she told me what really happened, The breeder wanted to Keep the puppy and put it off on her..Its not fair to puppy buyers to wait in limbo while breeders string them along for various reasons.. I think its smart for puppy buyers to talk to different breeders and have a plan A B and C because my situation is not uncommon. I know here in California pet puppies go for 2,500$ .. Just because your buying a 'pet' or your not interested In showing or breeding, The color and Gender you want should be of an importance too.


----------



## SPoo Luvr (Feb 25, 2013)

I work in a professional atmosphere (law firm) and I am around people who act professionally and with common courtesy every day; client service is our #1 goal. Then I leave the office and encounter people in other occupations in everyday life who treat customers with such disrespect that I find myself asking what happened to customer satisfaction?? Don't these people care if, as a paying customer, I ever come back?? Unfortunately, I found that to be true in the poodle world too. As I said before in other posts, most big name breeders (not all, but most) brushed me off, ignored my emails without so much as the courtesy of a response, didn't return calls inquiring about puppies, and basically acted like they were on a pedestal and if I had any idea about getting one of their puppies, I needed to be a "poodle somebody." So, I felt forced into the BYB world. Those breeders didn't do health testing and their dogs weren't champions, but guess what? They WANTED my business and they treated me with respect. They inquired about where I lived and the type of yard I had, and they asked me to send pictures of the growing pups. I felt like I mattered, like I was a "poodle somebody." Big name breeders have a lot to protect, I understand that. The rude ones, however, need to consider maybe starting with protecting their image because there a lot of us "poodle nobodys" out here who just want to give them our business.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

soon2bmommi,

I'm so sorry to hear that. So heart breaking indeed. Your story is very familiar as it happened to me too. The breeder sounds so good at the very beginning then later one she would stalled and I felt played because I was invested already in her puppy.

I hope you get the puppy next time.


----------



## SPoo Luvr (Feb 25, 2013)

Joelly and Soon2bmommi ... I am so sorry for both of you. Neither of you should have been played in that manner and then discarded.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Gosh, I guess I lucked out. I called a reputable breeder on a recommendation from my groomer. Told her I was interested in a white female. She happened to have a litter of white pups due in a very short time. I asked if I could send a deposit and she said it wasn't required. She called me when the pups were born, 2 white females and a white male. I let her decide which pup was mine. We came to meet them at 3 weeks and picked up our pup 5 weeks after that. Total wait time about 2.5 months. She was very kind to me, no pedestal. We have kept in touch and she has been very helpful with all my questions.


----------



## SPoo Luvr (Feb 25, 2013)

N2mischief ... I think you DID luck out!! To be completely honest, I actually did speak to two reputable breeders in my puppy search who were very nice. One had only blacks and I had my heart set on a white, but she was SO nice, and we talked on the phone for about an hour. She was an older lady with a ton of knowledge and I thoroughly enjoyed speaking with her. The other was a wonderful lady who was very kind and complimentary towards my current spoo, saying she was lovely and looks very happy and spoiled. She didn't have any puppies available (her current litter was all spoken for), but invited me to call again and/or keep checking her website. Unfortunately, both of those breeders were asking $2,500 for their puppies, which was outside of my price range anyway. But if it wasn't out of my budget, I would have definitely navigated towards either of them, simply for the respect, courtesy and friendliness they extended. Those two were the exceptions. The rest that I called or emailed, perhaps 10 or 15 others, were the exact opposite. I was simply hoping to find a breeder with whom I could form a relationship, and who sells their puppies in the $1,000-$1,500 range, but as I said ... well, let's just say I was forced to resort to the classifieds. I truly WANTED to support professional breeding, but gosh, it's so hard to look past the way a person makes you feel. At any rate, good for you!! You are SO fortunate to have found a breeder who you can form a lasting relationship with, and who you can go to in years to come for your next puppy. That's all most of us pet people want.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello, this may be a tad off topic, but in rescuing poodles, people still want instant gratification and sometimes won't wait for the right poodle. Some people are happy to be approved for a poodle, after all of the leg work is done and the poodle is a good match.
Some people will put their applications in with multiple rescue organizations and still look on craigslist, newspaper, etc. I've had people be very interested and filled out application. I've done the background work and phone them to let them know the status of the process. Then to be told 'we got another dog from .....' My application says 'have you applied with another rescue?' so this is covered. IT's a huge frustrating waste of time, but in reality, maybe they really weren't the right person for that particular poodle in the first place. I have a lot of respect for breeders, as it's a big deal to breed dogs and to continue the lifetime commitment to those puppies.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

N2mischief, you luck out big time. In my case, after being treated like that by a breeder, I was going forward in suspect instead of with trust. DH said one bad breeder shouldn't discourage me. I was about to get a yorkie instead as this was easier to get than a toy poodle.

N2mischief, I know the breeder you talk about and she is very nice indeed. We were so impressed by her kindness to educate us all about toy poodle. DH wanted to get one of their pups but that was before we met Edison and his breeder. So it all went well in the end.

I can't believe that I spent all those time looking for a toy poodle outside the state of CA and I got one from a breeder who is about 2 hrs drive from me. Haha


----------



## soon2bmommi (Mar 9, 2011)

Joelly said:


> soon2bmommi,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that. So heart breaking indeed. Your story is very familiar as it happened to me too. The breeder sounds so good at the very beginning then later one she would stalled and I felt played because I was invested already in her puppy.
> 
> I hope you get the puppy next time.


Everything happens for a reason.. I have a Gorgeous puppy now that I got from a top breeder in Canada, I don't think I would of got this quality here in the states.. I am so in love with this girl she exceeded my expectations.. Looks, temperament and brains, She's the total package


----------



## soon2bmommi (Mar 9, 2011)

PoodleFoster said:


> Hello, this may be a tad off topic, but in rescuing poodles, people still want instant gratification and sometimes won't wait for the right poodle. Some people are happy to be approved for a poodle, after all of the leg work is done and the poodle is a good match.
> Some people will put their applications in with multiple rescue organizations and still look on craigslist, newspaper, etc. I've had people be very interested and filled out application. I've done the background work and phone them to let them know the status of the process. Then to be told 'we got another dog from .....' My application says 'have you applied with another rescue?' so this is covered. IT's a huge frustrating waste of time, but in reality, maybe they really weren't the right person for that particular poodle in the first place. I have a lot of respect for breeders, as it's a big deal to breed dogs and to continue the lifetime commitment to those puppies.


A lot of rescues are worst then breeders.. I heard of some rescue groups refusing to place Stabdards in homes with children under 5.. I never understood this because Poodles make excellent Family pets.. My little Girl had never been around children and she loves mine!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

soon2bmommi said:


> A lot of rescues are worst then breeders.. I heard of some rescue groups refusing to place Stabdards in homes with children under 5.. I never understood this because Poodles make excellent Family pets.. My little Girl had never been around children and she loves mine!


The rescue organization closest to me won't adopt to families with children under 10, if you're not done having children, if you have never owned a poodle before, or if you live out of state (we're on the border). It's nearly impossible, and they have a ton of poodles that need a good home. 

That's only part of the reason I'm going with a breeder. I'm 95% sure I've found my breeder, and this article was very informative. Her other blog entries were great reads too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

soon2bmommi said:


> A lot of rescues are worst then breeders.. I heard of some rescue groups refusing to place Stabdards in homes with children under 5.. I never understood this because Poodles make excellent Family pets.. My little Girl had never been around children and she loves mine!


I don't think it is a matter of better or worse when placing puppies or rescues. 

With a puppy, a breeder knows the history, the parents, and the environment the pup has seen already. Breeders want to be careful that they are placing dogs in appropriate homes to keep them in one home for life - and out of rescue or return. 

With a rescue or a return, (so this applies to breeders and rescues), the breeder or rescue knows nothing but what they have been told by the surrendering owner. Some of that may be true, some may be perception, and some may be outright lies. I would never trust that story to be the whole truth. 

The bottom line is that a 5 year old child has some basic socialization and reasoning skills. A 5 year old will likely be scarred if attacked by a dog who snaps for some unknown reason, but will probably survive without actually losing body parts or their life. The same cannot be said for a child under 5. If you ran a rescue, and a child was maimed or killed by what you could never have known, how would you handle that (emotionally, because your legal obligations are pretty well spelled out in most areas, and subject to jury trial everywhere else...)

Every breed has a character profile. IF you have never dealt with a certain breed before, having your first encounter eb a rescue situation might not be the healthiest for you or the dog. 

Some breeders will not ship, and will not sell out of the area unless you commit to going to meet the pups and the breeder, and building a relationship of sorts prior to leaving with your pup. I would not leave my child or my dog with an unknown person for a day - I would want to make sure I'd done as much research as possible to make sure that child or puppy was going to a FOREVER home when they left mine, if they were being surrendered or sold... 

One thing I would add to the whole breeder question process - How many puppies have you ever had returned to you, and why?


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

kcp1227 said:


> The rescue organization closest to me won't adopt to families with children under 10, if you're not done having children, if you have never owned a poodle before, or if you live out of state (we're on the border). It's nearly impossible, and they have a ton of poodles that need a good home.
> 
> That's only part of the reason I'm going with a breeder. I'm 95% sure I've found my breeder, and this article was very informative. Her other blog entries were great reads too.
> 
> ...


There are probably more than a few pet hoarders who call themselves rescue to get around the local codes that limit the number of animals in a residence... just sayin'... If your local "rescue" organization does not place animals, ever, then they should have a different classification. Some animals are not fit to be placed - for whatever reason, but if a rescue only takes in those cases, they should be called an end-of-life sanctuary, or residential animal clinic, or something that implies a little more of a permanent place that the animal will reside. 

Our local poodle rescue people are really involved in the community in general, and the local dog world. They will place with the best home, when available, and they do have a few "hard sells" that will likely die there. They have had a number of young and old, healthy and less healthy, pure bred and poodle mixes, come through their doors every year. Dogs are placed and rarely returned to rescue due to the careful process of relationship development. Many of their adoptive families are not first time with this particular rescue - a few old dogs have new homes recently because their new families put to rest the last rescue dog, from this same organization. There is a special place in heaven for those who take on elderly, disabled, and chronically ill dogs, I am sure.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Here is how I look at the whole price thing. I want a reputable breeder, one who health tests the parents, who's dogs are proven champions, not just having champions somewhere in the background. Even for "just a pet" I want the best of the best. I want to know my dogs knees/hocks/hips are not going to break down as it ages. If the dog is not structurally correct this can happen. I want personality, I want intelligence. 

In order for me to have the best chance at this, I want to know my dogs parents have competed against other fine examples of the breed and won. That the breeder has succeeded in producing premium dogs that will withstand the test of time both physically and mentally.

In order to do this, the breeder must spend a LOT of money. Not just on whelping, stud fees, vet bills, health testing etc...but on taking these dogs to many shows and spending the money on hotels and transportation and entry fees and grooming and handlers. I expect those costs to be reflected in the cost of the pups. 

Honestly, this purchase is going to be a family member for upwards of 15 years. I would rather spend the money initially, then to pay it later in hight vet bills. 

Now, with that said, I also have two rescued chihuahua's, that I paid nothing for. They both have horrible knees, one has slipped hocks, liver problems and pancreatitis, the other wry mouth and mast cell carcinoma. Both had undescended testicles that caused neutering to be a huge deal. They are only 6 and 8 years old. Both horrible examples of the breed and poorly bred. One is meaner than snot, the other a total sweetheart. I wouldn't trade either one of them for the world, but things sure would have been cheaper if I had bought well bred dogs in the first place.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Well said. Pretty much feelings.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Nu2Mischief, beautifully put. That is exactly how I feel.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> Well said. Pretty much feelings.


I meant to say 'Pretty *much* my feelings" 

That's what happens when I go too fast on the phone. :argh:


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

I wish I had read this post about three years ago. It does a very good job of representing the concerns of a good breeder, and it is always useful to understand where the other person is coming from. However, she is remarkably dismissive of the buyer to a degree that comes across to me at least as rude and counter-productive. Rather than making me feel like a piece of meat, I would aopreciate being treated as a partner - one of many who help put up the cash for her enterprise and who will live with, love, and care for her babies for 15 or 20 years (in the case of a toy poo), God willing.

I never got on any waitng lists or would ever have gotten on multiple ones, but I did talk to multiple breeders and am not sure how I could have gotten to the point of "knowing what sets apart this breeder" *before* talking to him or her. 

Probably one of the biggest divides among buyers is between those who are willing to wait a year or two or even longer for the right pup and those who want one now or in the next few months. I am afraid I fall into the second group. While I am perfectly willing to own up to my impatience and recognize that it may undermine me in the buying process, there are two sides of the equation. A reputable breeder should act like one and deal honestly with buyers, even those of the impatient, companion pet type. That didn't happen in my case. Maybe I should write a post on Breeder Etiquette. :angel2:


----------



## SPoo Luvr (Feb 25, 2013)

NorthJerseyGirl ... this is pretty much what I've been trying to say! Why is it so hard for some breeders to treat companion pet-buyers with respect -- or, as you say, as a "partner" in them-finding/us-providing a good and loving home with a family that will be committed to the puppy for its lifetime? Professional breeders don't want people to buy from BYBs but ironically they are the ones who push us away, ultimately keeping the BYBs in business; if a professional breeder is rude, dismissive or ignores my emails and phone calls, do they really think I'll give up on my search for the dog of my dreams? Of course not! Even though the first contacts I made in the search for both of my spoos was with professional breeders, it turned out that both times BYB's were the ones I ended up buying a puppy from because they were the ones who were willing to give me the time of day.

(I know this is not true of all breeders; there are some very nice ones out there. It just seems to be more common than uncommon.)


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't mind so much a breeder not answering an email. I figure it means s/he is busy and doesn't see me as a fit for whatever reason, so I move on. But IMO there is never an excuse for rudeness or dishonesty (outright lies and non-disclosure of flaws). I also don't appreciate it when once I have the dog the breeder is too busy to return my calls about health problems. She told me, "You have no idea what it's like to be me!" Oh-kay then!

FWIW, most of the breeders I talked to were accessible and helpful. I am sorry you got a string of mean ones, SPooLuvr.


----------



## SPoo Luvr (Feb 25, 2013)

I DID get a string of mean ones! LOL!!

As far as being "too busy" to respond to email inquiries, it doesn't take much time to simply say, "Thank you for your inquiry about our puppies. All of the puppies are reserved. Best of luck in your search," or something like that. They can even have a "form" sentence or two that can just be copied and pasted into the body of a reply email and then just click the send button. Something that simple allows us potential buyers to check the breeder off the list and move on. When they ignore emails, we are left continually checking the in-box for a response that's not coming, or wondering if they even GOT our email, or wondering whether we should perhaps send a second email, but not wanting to be a pest, etc. It sucks. I keep a file of breeder information and a list of various breeders and how they responded to me in my puppy search. In the future when I am looking for a new puppy (which I definitely will be some day), I'll refer to that list and those who were rude or unresponsive will not be given another opportunity to get my business. Just sayin.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

in the vein of vetting breeders, I am very fortunate to have a friend who has vast experience with dog training, has worked as a vet tech, and is an OR nurse. She knows the lingo and knows how to ask which questions to get the real answers. 

She called and e-mailed so many breeders, and gave me the names of two. One had no puppies in the near future, and we did not like the look of their dogs so much, so we went with the one that meant we'd drive a long time to get our pup, make it our vacation, and come home with a new pup and a new breeder friend! 

Sometimes it does pay to have someone who is less emotionally invested make the initial contacts.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I haven't received the brush off from many breeders. If I have, it's been the bigger breeders who I didn't feel very comfortable with anyway. The 3 that I'm really interested in have been extremely nice, and the one I'm planning on going with has been nothing but helpful and answers my emails promptly. I feel like it's okay to have a "back up" breeder just in case the one you've chosen doesn't have a puppy for you that meets your requests in a litter or the timing doesn't work out. I wouldn't get on multiple wait lists, but I do like to know that there are other breeders I feel comfortable going with in the case that the first one falls through. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Interesting blog. 

I eliminated the possibility of buying from a show breeder by insisting on a dog with a natural tail. The question then became one of how to screen the competent backyard breeders from the true flakes. 

I was also a buyer who was not willing to sit on a multi-month waiting list. Not because I'm impulsive, but because that's how the timing in my life was working out. I'd held off for years on getting a puppy, because I already owned some cats that were not going to get along with a dog. No, I wasn't going to make a 12 year old grouchy cat live the final years of his life in the cellar just because I wanted a dog. Additionally, I live in a climate where housebreaking a puppy is problematic in winter. Therefore, I wanted a puppy which would be at least six months old (and therefore mature enough to have a good handle on the potty concept) by the end of December.

The final grouchy cat shuffled off this mortal coil in March of his 18th year. Only then could I start my hunt. That left me a window of really only about three months to find my puppy. Three months is pretty ridiculous timeframe if you look at the waiting lists of most good breeders. However, was dictated by the needs of my animals. Luckily I found a breeder with one puppy left unspoken for in a May litter. I had to settle for a pup out of bigger parents than I really wanted (60 pounds instead of the 40 pounds I would have preferred,) but l understood this compromise was necessary if I wanted a spring puppy.

Back to the blog, I think there will continue to be friction between buyers and breeders as long as the show ring remains the primary measure of dogs' suitability for breeding. It's a simple question of mathematics. It's quite reasonable and indeed appropriate for a show breeder to focus on producing puppies for her own program's needs. Breed the best bitch to the dog possible, keep only the best pups, place the rest of the pups in pet homes. Lather, rinse, repeat when the pups are grown and shown. Realistically, however, there simply aren't enough culls from show kennels available to supply all the puppies demanded by the pet market. SOMETHING has to fill that void, and unfortunately that something is the puppy mill or backyard breeder.

I'd like to see an evaluation system more like what some of the European horse registries do. Basically, the horse goes through some evaluation sessions. The horse gets graded on a variety of different qualities: movement at different gaits, conformation, jumping ability, temperament, and so forth. At the end the horse comes out with a score. Only those horses with a sufficiently high score are certified for breeding. There could be one horse that comes out with a good enough score. There could be 15. Ultimately, however, it's the comparison against a breed ideal, not just against the other animals to show up that day, that determines whether the animal is good enough. I would actually find it much more meaningful to know that my puppy's parents scored an 80% in temperament and 75% in conformation than merely to know they eventually accumulated enough points to get a championship.


----------

